# Tabellenzeile, wechsel von 2 Farben!



## cille (16. August 2006)

Hi ho,
ich habe ein Problem, ich weis nicht wie ich in einer Tabelle ein Farbwechsel mit 2 Farben mache.
Die Tabelle ist einmal angelegt, der Inhalt wird mit PHP gefüllt,
aber nach jeder zeile soll die farbe 2 eingesetzt werden.
z.B.:
---------------------------------------------------
<table>
  <tr>
    <td>FARBE1</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>FARBE2</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>FARBE1</td>
  </tr>
</table>
---------------------------------------------------

und das soll immer so weiter gehen egal wie viele zeilen noch folgen:
hier mal der CODE:

```
echo "<tr>".
"<td>[ <a href='index.php?user=del&row=".$row[id]."'>User Löschen</a> ]</td>".
"<td>$row[id]</td>".
"<td>$row[firma]</td>".
"<td>$row[name]</td>".
"</tr>";
```

Würde mich auf Hilfe freun,

mfg,
celli


----------



## Maik (16. August 2006)

Erzeuge hierfür zwei Klassen:


```
tr.bgColor_1 { }

tr.bgColor_2 { }
```
Wie sich die beiden Klassen nun mittels PHP automatisch "wechseln" lassen, kann ich dir als PHP-Unwissender leider nicht sagen.


----------



## cille (16. August 2006)

Dankeschön, gleichmal testen,

@michaelsinterface

ist genauso, als wenn man eine normale Tabelle in HTML so ausführt 

Danke nochmal


----------



## cille (16. August 2006)

mhhh, krig es nicht so hin,
kannst du mir das bitte anhand einer Beispiel tabelle bitte zeigen?

Währe echt net, kenne mich net so gut aus mit CSS.
habe

class="tr.bgColor_1" probiert, aber funkt net


----------



## Gumbo (16. August 2006)

Ein einfaches Beispiel:
	
	
	



```
$i = 0;
while( … ) {
	echo '<tr class="'.($i++ % 2 == 0 ? 'even' : 'odd').'"> … </tr>';
}
```
Die Tabellenzeilen werden nun abwechselnd den Klassen „even“ und „odd“ zugewiesen.


----------



## Maik (16. August 2006)

cille hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] habe
> 
> class="tr.bgColor_1" probiert, aber funkt net


Im class-Attribut wird nicht der Elementname notiert:


```
<tr class="bgColor_1">...</tr>
```


----------



## cille (16. August 2006)

hi GUMBO,
danke für die Antwort,
aber irgendwie will dies nicht funktionieren:
meine einbindung


```
$i = 0;
		
		while ($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($result)) {
				echo "	<tr class=\"".($i++ % 2 == 0 ? 'even' : 'odd')."\">".
						 "		<td><div align='center'>[ <a href='index.php?user=del&row=".$row[id]."'>User Löschen</a> ]</div></td>".
						 "		<td><div align='center'>$row[id]</div></td>".
						 "		<td><div align='center'>$row[firma]</div></td>".
						 "		<td><div align='center'>$row[name]</div></td>".
						 "	</tr>";
		}
```
und hier der CSS:

```
a.even { 
	background-color: #DEF1FA;
}

a.odd {
	background-color: #00CCFF;
}
```

hab ich da was falsch gemacht


----------



## Gumbo (16. August 2006)

Die tr-Elemente wurden auch den Klassen zugeordnet und nicht die a-Elemente. Daher müsstest du die Selektoren etwas ändern:
	
	
	



```
tr.even a { 
	background-color: #DEF1FA;
}
tr.odd a {
	background-color: #00CCFF;
}
```


----------



## cille (16. August 2006)

es wird nur der Breich "Löschen",
gewechselt, dabei fehlen die anderen zellen.

CODE ist ja oben.

danke nochmals,

mfg,
cille


----------



## Gumbo (16. August 2006)

Was genau möchtest du denn nun formatieren?


----------



## cille (16. August 2006)

Also ganz einfaches muster 

|--------------------------------------------------------------|
|  Löschen  |  K.-Nr.  |  Firma  |  Username  |
|--------------------------------------------------------------|
|  FARBE1 | Farb. 1  | Farbe1 | Farbe1        |
|--------------------------------------------------------------|
|  FARBE2 | Farb. 2  | Farbe2 | Farbe2        |
|--------------------------------------------------------------|
^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^

^ ^ ^ = usw

nur der Bereich LÖSCHEN wurde mit farbe 1 und Farbe 2 abwechselnd gefüllt


----------



## Gumbo (16. August 2006)

Dann beschäftige dich mal mit den CSS-Selektoren.


----------



## cille (16. August 2006)

sry,
aber ich verstehe dies net,  
viel zu kompliziert erklärt die seite.

Würde mich riesig freuen wenn du da was draus machen könntest.



DANKE.


----------



## Maik (16. August 2006)

Ich will dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber etwas mehr Eigeninitiative darfst du ruhig an den Tag legen. Dieses Forum dient nicht dazu, dir auf Wunsch alles in gebrauchsfertigen Stücken zu liefern, sondern vielmehr, dir den Weg zum Ziel aufzuzeigen.


----------



## cille (17. August 2006)

@michaelsinterface

Ja ick weis,
aber Irgendwie ist die gezeigt HP unübersichtlich und dumm formuliert meiner meinung nach.
Habe auch schon mein dickes CSS buch danach abgesucht,
aber nichts gefunden leider .


----------



## Stoffelchen (17. August 2006)

Irgendwie versteh ich nicht, warum ihr das ganze so kompliziert macht? cO?

Ist es nicht möglich, die Farbgebung mit in die Schleife einzubauen? Wir haben in der Schule einige Zeit php gehabt und mal eine Tabelle (bei uns waren es halt Zufallswerte) gefüllt. Die Zellen hatten 2 unterschiedliche Farben (z.B.: |rot|blau|rot|blau| ).

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dann soll das in deiner Tabelle auch so sein?!

Hast du schomal was vom Modulo gehört? Versuchs mal damit. Zähl einen Counter hoch und wenn X % 2 = 0 ist, dann färbe die Zelle in Farbe1 und wenn nicht, dann eben Farbe2.

Müsste doch auch gehen


----------



## Maik (17. August 2006)

Ich denke, daß Gumbo gestern solch eine "Schleife" vorgestellt hat und der dazugehörige  CSS-Code dann so lautet:


```
tr.even { background-color: #DEF1FA; }

tr.odd { background-color: #00CCFF; }
```


----------

